

What to do with code once startup has failed? - utvara

I am an ex CTO in a failed startup. As any geek I still have feelings for the darn thing, and I have no clue what to do with the code...<p>Software in question is real time news analytic SAAS written in  nodeJS and mongoDB.
======
fosk
Choose a good license and open source it on GitHub or somewhere else. If your
company failed that doesn't mean somebody else can find your product
interesting and use it. There's a possibility that your product can be
improved and, who knows, eventually released again for commercial use (if the
license permits it).

------
petervandijck
1\. Try to sell it on flippa.

2\. Failing that, put it on github, with a note that says "unsupported". (open
source) It can help for future job interviews.

3\. Delete from your local machine and move on with your life.

------
jerfelix
I had a similar situation, with a functioning website with no revenue, and
sold it on flippa.com. Didn't come close to recovering my investment, but it
was in 4-figures.

------
jvc26
Github?

